# VAG 1551 for sale



## bhomber (Aug 23, 2010)

I bought (2) VAG 1551's at a local auction to resell. I am an ebay powerseller. I decided to come to this website that is focused on Audis and Volkswagens instead of just the general ebay site that may not have the right buyer. One has the cable to plug into the car and one does not. I don't have a car in this pre 2001 date range to test it on. Let me know if you want to buy it and your offer price. 

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]Item Photos[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][URL="http://jpegbay.com/gallery/000637071-.html#1"][IMG]http://img1.jpegbay.com/gallery/000637071/1_m.jpg[/URL]
JPEGbay.com - free eBay image hosting[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/IMG]


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Per the site rules you need to post a starting point for your price.


----------



## Jimoose (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll give u $100


----------



## KEEPitSIMPLE (May 25, 2005)

is this thing still for sale/


----------



## bhomber (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes, it is still for sale. Wow, long time ago I made this posting. hehe


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

How much?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wellcraft (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm new to the forum and I know this is an old thread but I would give it a try. 8 need a scanner and I'm looking for one of this, is this one still for sale or know where can I a find one?Thanks in advance.


----------



## MDD1999 (Feb 2, 2002)

Is this still available?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

MDD1999 said:


> Is this still available?


5 years later from a 2 post newbie... yeah I think your chances are great!


----------

